# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Chocolate & Peanut Butter Protein Bars

## Money Boss Hustla

Ingredients:
2 Level scoops of chocolate protein powder 
1 Tablespoon of natural peanut butter 
1/4 Cup steel cut oatmeal* 
4 Egg whites 
1/4 Teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 Cup unsweetened applesauce 

Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
2. Mix egg whites & uncooked oatmeal. Add remaining ingredients. 
3. Spray nonstick cooking spray in a 8"x8" baking dish. Spread mixture in an even layer, over the bottom of the dish. Bake for 20 minutes, or until the edge starts to pull away from the sides of the dish. 
4. Let cool for 5 minutes and cut into bars. 

Makes 9 bars

----------


## mass junkie

> Ingredients:
> 2 Level scoops of chocolate protein powder 
> 1 Tablespoon of natural peanut butter 
> 1/4 Cup steel cut oatmeal* 
> 4 Egg whites 
> 1/4 Teaspoon vanilla extract 
> 1/2 Cup unsweetened applesauce 
> 
> Directions:
> ...


 You make em bro and ill buy them from you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> You make em bro and ill buy them from you


I'm sure they will survive the trip from Western Canada to South Eastern US.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## hoss827

Looks nice bro...you know the protein value in them?

----------


## beenie

> Ingredients:
> 2 Level scoops of chocolate protein powder 
> 1 Tablespoon of natural peanut butter 
> 1/4 Cup steel cut oatmeal* 
> 4 Egg whites 
> 1/4 Teaspoon vanilla extract 
> 1/2 Cup unsweetened applesauce 
> 
> Directions:
> ...


Sounds interesting, but wht's the asterix (*) after the steel ground oatmeal for?

Also, do you have an idea of a no/low carb alternative? If I didn't use the oatmeal I would be there.

----------


## arthurb999

What is steel cut oatmeal?

----------


## MCMARK

made these last night..nice easy make but they are pretty dry..need to spread jam or something on top to choke them down.  :EEK!:

----------


## Crowned

Steel cut oatmeal?

----------


## Anabolic CEO

> Looks nice bro...you know the protein value in them?



If you do the math on all of the ingredients and how many bars it makes. It figures out to be around 7-8 grams of Protein per bar.........Thats not no protein bar. I would rather buy Steel bars for a dollar each at 16grams of protein each.....but if you don't have the money, this would be a good option.

----------


## ShnouzedUp

pretty fvckin dry! worth a try though i guess

----------

